# Shows From Now to Then...



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

July 16-17, 2011 
 Adamstown, PA	Shupp's Grove 10th Annual Bottle Festival, Sat/Sun 6am-dark at Shupp's Grove, Adamstown, PA. Early buyers Fri 3pm. Info: STEVE GUION, (717) 371-1259, Email: affinityinsurance@dejazzd.com

 Jul 23, 2011 
 Tallahassee, FL	The 5th Annual Tallahassee Antique Bottle Show and Sale, Sat 9am-3pm at the North Florida Fairgrounds, Tallahassee, FL. Info: BRITT KEEN, 1144 Azalea Dr., Tallahassee, FL 32301, PH: (850) 877-4490, Email: britt_keen@hotmail.com website: www.floridabottles.com

 Jul 23, 2011 
 Reno, NV	Reno Antique Bottle & Collectibles Club 47th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm, early buyers Fri. 10am-6pm, at the Reno/Sparks Convention Center, 4590 South Virginia St., North Entrance, Reno, NV. Info: WILLY YOUNG, PH: (775) 746-0922.

 Jul 22-23, 2011 
 Houston, TX	Antique Bottles, Advertising and Collectibles Show, Dealer setup Friday 6:00-10:30pm, Show Saturday 8:30amâ€“3:00pm, Crown Plaza Hotel, 12801 Northwest Freeway, Houston, Texas 77040 Info: Barbara Puckett, Email: bpuckett77009@yahoo.com (713) 862-1690 (H), (713) 409-9940 (Cell)

 Jul 23, 2011 
 Altoona, IA	The Iowa Antique Bottleers 42nd Annual Antique Bottles & Collectables Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, at the Meadows Events Center, Prairie Meadows Raqcetrack & Casino, (I-80 Exit #142), Altoona, IA. Info: TOM SOUTHARD, 2815 Druid Hill Dr., Des Moines, IA 50315, PH: (515) 490-9590.

 August 6, 2011 
 West Olive, MI	Lakeshore Antiques Center 1st annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale 9am-3pm at the Lake Shore Antiques Center, 10300 West Olive Rd (US 31), West Olive, Michigan. An outdoor event, rain or shine, free setup, bring your own tables. Info: Bob Roon, (616) 399-5037, Email: bandb5458@sbcglobal.net

 August 14, 2010 
 Vicksburg, MS	13th Annual Vicksburg Antique Bottle Show & Sale, 9am-5pm at the Battlefield Inn, 4137 N. Frontage Rd, I-20 Exit 4-B, Vicksburg, MS. Info: Cason Schaffer, 107 East View Drive, Vicksburg, MS 39183 phone (601) 638-1195.

 Aug 20, 2011
 Urbana, OH	2nd Annual Urbana, Ohio Antique Bottle and Jar Show, (9:30 AM to 3 PM), at the Champaign County, Ohio Fairgrounds and Exhibition Center, just off US 68 on the South Side of Urbana, Ohio. $1 Admission. Info: JOHN BARTLEY, PO Box 53, North Hampton, OH. 45349, PH: (937) 964-8080, Email: jbartley@woh.rr.com

 Aug 21, 2010
 Gastonia, NC	1st annual Bottle & Pottery Show, Sat Aug 21 9am-3pm, dealer setup 6-9am at the Christ United Methodist Church, 3415 Union Road, Gastonia, NC. Contact Rob Rankin (704) 689-4064 or Archie Huffstetler (704) 827-5058.

 Aug 28, 2011
 Davenport, IA	The Prairie State 2nd Annual Antique Bottle & Advertising Show, 10am-2pm at the Knights of Columbus Hall, 1111 W. 35th St., Davenport, IA. Info: JIM SKINNER, PH: (847) 458-7279, Email: jpcskinner@sbeglobal.net

 Sep 2-5, 2011 
 Hillsville, VA	 44th Annual Hillsville Antique Show in Hillsville, VA, at 440 West Stuart Drive. 4 big days-Labor Day weekend. Over 2000 vendors! For more information call Riley Horne at 919-553-4457 or Email: usatrapper@aol.com

 Sep 11, 2010 
 Salt Lake City, UT	Utah Antique Bottle & Collectibles Annual Show & Sale, 9am-1pm, early buyers 8am, at the Redwood Multipurpose Center, 3100 South Redwood Rd, Salt Lake City, Utah. Info: BOB CAMPBELL, 1123 E. 2100 S., Salt Lake City, UT 84106, PH: (801) 467-8636 or RICK HOLT, Email: rckholt@netscape.net

 Sep 10, 2011 
 Arcadia, CA	The Los Angeles Historical Bottle Clubâ€™s 43rd Annual Show & Sale 9am-4pm with early buyers at 8am, at the Arcadia Masonic Lodge, 50 West Duarte Rd, Arcadia, CA. Info: Don Wippert (chairman), ph: (818) 346-9833 or Dick Homme, ph: (818) 362-3368, website: www.lahbc.org

 Sep 11, 2011 
 Lewes, DE	 Delmarva Antique Bottle Club 18th Annual Antique Bottle, Advertising, & Collectible Show & Sale Sunday 9am-3pm (dealer setup 6:30am) at the Beacon Middle School, Route 24, Lewes, DE. For table contracts and general information, contact: Kathy Moon E-mail: kdmoon@verizon.net or Michele Buckler 302-645-0576 gemwrap@comcast.net

 Sep 11, 2011 
 Pekin, IL	The Pekin Bottle Collectors Assoc. 42nd Annual Show & Sale, 8am-3pm at the Knights of Columbus Hall, 715 N. 11th Street, Pekin, IL. Info: JIM SEARLE, 1003 Illinois St., Pekin, IL 61554. phone: (309) 364-7804.

 Sep 17-22, 2010 
 Harrisburg, PA	All-Dairy Antiques & Collectibles 13th Annual Show & Sale, (Fri. 12 noon to 5 PM, Sat. through Wed. 8 AM to 5 PM), at the Pennsylvania Farm Show Complex & Expo Center, Harrisburg, PA. Info: GARY GOJSOVICH, PH: (717) 635-5067 or LOLLY LESHER, PH: (717) 787-2905.

 Sep 18, 2011 
 Albany, NY	The Capital Region Antique Bottle Club 15th Annual Show and Sale, Sun 9am-2:30pm at the Polish Community Center, 225 Washington Ave Ext., Albany, NY. Info: JASON PRIVLER, Show Chairman, PH: (518) 453-1445 or Email: nyscapitol@yahoo.com

 Sep 24-25, 2011 
 Savannah, GA	Coastal Empire History Hunters Association presents their 3rd annual Savannah Civil War Relic and Bottle Show, Sat 9am-6pm and Sun 9am-4pm at the Shriner's Alee Temple, 100 Eisenberg Dr, Savannah, GA 31416. Dealer setup Fri noon-6pm, Sat 7-9am, and Sun 8-9am. Info: Rick Phillips, (912) 663-2382.

 Sep 24-25, 2010 
 Liberty, NC	 Liberty Antique Festival has over 300 dealers. A few bottles can be found. Fri/Sat 8am-6pm. From I-85 in Burlington, take the Hwy 49 exit and head south to Libery. Then follow signs. Put on by Janmar Promotions, PO Box 939, Liberty, NC 27298. Call Vito or Mary Ellen Sico or Janet Hill at (336) 622-3040 or 622-3535.

 Sep 25, 2010 
 Albuquerque, NM	New Mexico Historical Bottle Society and Enchantment Insulator Clubâ€™s 23rd Annual Insulator, Bottle, Barbwire and Collectibles Show & Sale (8:30am - 4pm) at St. Paulâ€™s United Methodist Church, 9500 Constitution NE, Albuquerque, NM. Info: Mike Gay, ph: (505) 899-8755, Email: cdn102@comcast.net or Tom Katonak, 1024 Camino de Lucia, Corrales, NM 87048, ph: (505) 898-5592, Email: tkatonak@comcast.net

 Sep 25, 2011 
 Hammonton, NJ	New Jersey Antique Bottle Club 28th Annual Antique Show, 9am-3pm at ELVINS FIRE HALL AT 51 N. RT.30 IN HAMMONTON, N.J. Info: PAUL DELGUERCIO, PH: (609) 352-7104, Email: paulhavoc@comcast.net

 Sep 25, 2011 
 Lowell, MA	The Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club 37th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, early buyers 8am, at the Lowell Elks Club Hall, 40 Old Ferry Road, Lowell, MA. Take exit 32 off US Rt. 3 and follow signs. Info: CLIFF HOYT: (978) 458-6575 or MAUREEN CRAWFORD, PH: (978) 897-7327. Web: choyt48.home.comcast.net/mvbc.htm

 Sep 25, 2011 
 Depew, NY	Greater Buffalo Bottle Collectors Association's 13th Annual Show & Sale, Sat. 9am-2pm at Polish Falcons Hall, 445 Columbia Ave. off Transit Rd., Depew, NY. INFO: DAVE POTTER, PH: (716) 771-1581, Email: potter8151@roadrunner.com or PETER JABLONSKI, PH: (716) 440-7985, E-mail: peterjablonski@roadrunner.com or Joe Guerra-(716) 674-5750, E-mail jguerra3@roadrunner.com

 Sep 25, 2011 
 Hammonton, NJ	New Jersey Antique Bottle Club (NJABC) 1st Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Hammonton Volunteer Fire Company #2, 51 N. White Horse Pike, Hammonton, NJ 08037. Info: Paul Delguercio, (856) 252-7730, Email: PAULHAVOC@COMCAST.NET

 ++++++++++ Breweriana Shows++++++++++++++


 ECBA 39th Annual Convention Sponsored by   ~ www.eastcoastbrew.com	 PA, New Cumberland, PA (Harrisburg area) - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  13, 2011 ~ July  16, 2011 ~ Hours: Saturday 7/16 - 11am - 2:00pm
 Held at: Holiday Inn - New Cumberland,   - New Cumberland, PA (Harrisburg area),  PA~ 

 July 13-16â€“ New Cumberland, PA - ECBA Annual Convention East Coast Breweriana Assn. 39th Breweriana convention at Holiday Inn Hotel â€“ New Cumberland, PA (Harrisburg) Includes Tours, Hospitality, Room-to-room collecting for members only, Saturday show open to public 10am-2pm contact: Larry Handy 215-412-2344 or Eastcoastbrew.com
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Larry Handy, #947 at: 215-412-2344 ~ OhHugo1@aol.com	 Listing ID: 250
 SUMMERSWAP Breweriana Show Sponsored by Mid-Michigan Chapter ~ www.midmichiganchapter.com	 MI, Frankenmuth - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  16, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat - 8:00am - 2:00pm
 Held at: Heritage Park, North end of Weiss Street - Frankenmuth,  MI~ 

 FRIDAY - 6:00pm park setup. Join in on a bite to eat & a bit to drink following the setup. SATURDAY SHOW - Largest outdoor summer breweriana show in Michigan. Everyone attending must register at the east end of the Jaycee Pavilion. $14 fee to buy/sell/trade includes door prize ticket, food and drinks. $6 for family guest & walk-ins also includes food & beverages. Children 12 and under free. Some tables available in pavilion or set up in surrounding area. Large raffle at 12:30pm.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: John Fatura, #27479 at: 248-486-1579 ~ jafa@chartermi.net	 Listing ID: 327
 Beer, Soda and Bottle Collectibles MEGA SHOW Sponsored by Hawkeye ~  	 IA, Altoona - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  21, 2011 ~ July  23, 2011 ~ Hours: Thu - 6:00pm - ?, Fri - 5:00pm - ?, Sat - 9:00am - 2:00pm
 Held at: Prairie Meadows Racetrack and Casino, I-80 at exit #142 - Altoona,  IA~www.prairiemeadows.com

 Come and check out Iowa's largest Beer, Soda and Bottle Collectibles MEGA SHOW. Thursday evening: Pub Crawl to Des Moines best beer bars and pubs at 6:00pm. Friday morning golf outing at 7:30am, Hospitality room opens at the motel at 5:00pm featuring burgers, chips, sides, Iowa craft beer, soda and Abbieâ€™s famous cookies. Also Friday is an attendance prize drawing for all registered attendees. We have partnered with the Iowa antique bottle collectors for a great show with over 100 tables of collectibles. Saturday show set up at 7:30am, Open to the public at 9:00am, Cash bar, Huge raffle at 1:30pm, Show closes at 2:00pm. After the show enjoy the England open house at 4:00pm with food, beer and soda.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Mike England, #3260 at: 515.360.3586 ~ mikeengland@bcca.com	 Listing ID: 337
 Monticello Extravaganza Sponsored by Richbrau and Rusty bunch ~  	 VA, Zion Crossroads - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  22, 2011 ~ July  23, 2011 ~ Hours: Fri-Room to Room, Sat-8am-2pm
 Held at: Best Western Crossroads Inn and Suites, 135 Wood Ridge Terrace - Zion Crossroads,  VA~ 

 Friday Night Beer tasting and Pizza Party Saturday: large trade floor and raffles, Beer Can Bowling and a Nine Hole Golf Tourney
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Chris Eib, #26223 at: 804-360-5744 ~ moquarts18@aol.com	 Listing ID: 326
 Brew City Breweriana Show Sponsored by   ~  	 WI, Milwaukee - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  23, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat. 9 am - 5pm
 Held at: Cathedral Square Park, E. Kilbourn & N. Jefferson Street - Milwaukee,  WI~www.milwaukefirkin.com

 In conjunction with the Milwaukee Firkin Craft Beer Festival. More details to be announced
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Curt Foreman,   at: (414) 271-1416 ~ info@milwaukeefirkin.com	 Listing ID: 280
 Summer Beer Can & Breweriana Blastoff Sponsored by Lake Erie Chapter ~  	 OH, Medina - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  24, 2011      ~ Hours: 8:30 - 1:30
 Held at: Medina Eagles Club, 696 West Lafayette Rd 42 (Pearl Rd) - Medina,  OH~ 

 Same location as the spring and fall. This is an outdoor pavilion only show. There are 32 very nice plactic and metal picnick tables on a very nice new large pavilion. With the seat benches on can get much more displayed than with a regular table. There will also be a limit on tables until the day of the show Roger can most likely garentee anyone that wants a table one or two tables with more as apossiable option on show day. So please reserve soon to make sure you get a table. Tables are $10 each or $9 each if you get two. Also for a sraight $10 set up fee people can bring 2-3 tables of there own or thee can set up out of the back of there pickup or van right in front of the pavilion. There will be a 50/50 raffle with about a half dozen bonus prizes. Pop & some type of snack or foods will be availiable. Many resteraunts and hotels within 2-4 miles from the show. There are also a good selection of micro breweries in the Cleveland Area. Make plans now to join the BCCA & Lake Erie chapter on July 24th for fun with beer cans & breweriana.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Roger Brane, #9953 at: (440) 526-8845 ~ rbrane@att.net	 Listing ID: 358
 Simon Pure Summer show Sponsored by Simon Pure ~ www.simonpure.org	 NY, Depew - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  30, 2011      ~ Hours: 9-1pm
 Held at: Polish Falcons Club, 445 Columbia - Depew,  NY~ 

 Summer Breweriana Show The Simon Pure Chapter of the Brewery Collectibles Club of America 40th Annual Breweriana Show & Sale at the Polish Falcon Club - 445 Columbia Ave - Depew, New York 14043 on Saturday July 30, 2011 9am till 1 pm WALK-INS ARE ALWAYS FREE Reserved tables $10.00 each Giant raffle with a neon From the south: Take the 90 to the Walden Ave exit head east past Rt 78, left on Ellicott street. From north and east: Take the 90 and get off at Rt 78 Transit Rd. Go south. Left on Columbia For more info call Jeff Murbach 716-713-7236 or E-mail jmurbach@juno.com
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Jeff Murbach, #18844 at: 716-713-7236 ~ jmurbach@juno.com	 Listing ID: 247
 Chapter Picnic & Trade Show Sponsored by Prison City ~  	 IL, Joliet - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 July  31, 2011      ~ Hours: Setup - 8:00am ~ Show Times - 9:00am - 2:00pm
 Held at: Belmont Athletic Club Grounds,   - Joliet,  IL~ 


 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Willy Novak, #26738 at: 630-291-7943 ~ OldstyleWilly@att.net	 Listing ID: 299
 32nd CCBA Convention Sponsored by   ~  	 BC, Victoria - Canada	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  03, 2011~ August  07, 2011 ~ Hours: TBA
 Held at: Harbour Towers Hotel and Suites,   - Victoria,  BC~ 


 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Dave Craig, #32968 at:   ~ beerybear@hotmail.com	 Listing ID: 336
 Branson Breweriana Extrava"CAN"za Sponsored by Ar CAN Sas, Gateway, KC's best, & Progress ~  	 MO, Branson - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  05, 2011 ~ August  06, 2011 ~ Hours: Fri 8/5 - 3pm / 10pm cdt Sat 8/6 - 9am / 3 pm cdt
 Held at: Camden Hotel & Convention Center, 275 Tanger Blvd - Branson,  MO~800-800-2019

 3rd annual Branson Breweriana Extrava"CAN"za, Hospitality Fri - 3pm to 10 pm Sat - Door prizes every hour on the hour starting at 10 am value $25 or more each prize. Hotel room rates of $52.95 + tax, rates good till Jul 5.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Tom Fay, #3703 at: 618-792-4933 ~ tfay90918@hotmail.com	 Listing ID: 274
 NABA 40th Convention Sponsored by NABA ~  	 MI, Bay City - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  06, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00 am - 2:00 pm
 Held at: NABA,   - Bay City,  MI~ 


 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: George Baley, #4262 at:   ~  	 Listing ID: 359
 Mile Hi Chili Conest and Picnic Sponsored by Mile Hi ~  	 CO, Westminster - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  06, 2011      ~ Hours: Saturday 11 am - 2 pm
 Held at: Westminster Elk's, 3850 Elk Drive - Westminster,  CO~www.westminsterelks.org

 Annual Max Robb and Big Ben Chili contest. Bring your best chili and prepare to have a great time at the Westminster Elk's. Covered pavillion, horseshoes, burgers and dogs, lots of great beer stuff and all your beer buddies.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: John Smoller, #20266 at: 303-369-7346 ~ jsmoller@earthlink.net	 Listing ID: 241
 A1 Papago Brewing Scottsdale AZ Sponsored by A1 Chapter ~ www.a-1chapter.com	 AZ, Scottsdale - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  07, 2011      ~ Hours: Sun 9 AM - 2 PM
 Held at: Papago Brewing, 7107 East McDowell Road - Scottsdale,  AZ~www.papagobrewing.com

 Indoor b.eer bar trade session. Nice and cool with cold brews and room to trade!
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Todd Barnes, #19581 at: 623-931-6721 ~ arizonatrader@cox.net	 Listing ID: 225
 Horlacher Weekender Sponsored by Horlacher ~  	 PA, Macungie - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  13, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00am - 2:00pm
 Held at: Macungie Park Hall, Rt. 100 - Main St. - Macungie,  PA~ 

 August 13 - Macungie, PA - Horlacher Weekender Show 33rd Horlacher Chapter can & breweriana show at Macungie Park Hall. Buy/sell/trade at our summer "swap & sweat" show - Two floors filled for five years! Beer & food available. 9am â€“ 2pm contact: Larry Handy 215-412-2344 or OhHugo1@aol.com
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Larry Handy, #947 at: 215-412-2344 ~ OhHugo1@aol.co	 Listing ID: 252
 Texas Size Pool Party Sponsored by Bluebonnet Chapter ~  	 TX, Highland Village - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  13, 2011      ~ Hours: Noon - 4pm
 Held at: Mike Lombardo's House,   - Highland Village,  TX~ 

 Annual Pool Party and Show
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Mike Lombardo, #23865 at: 972-317-4745 ~ mmltexas@verizon.net	 Listing ID: 315
 A Day at Leinies Sponsored by North Star Chapter ~ www.northstarchapter.com	 WI, Chippewa Falls - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  13, 2011      ~ Hours: All day
 Held at: Leinenkugel Brewery,   - Chippewa Falls,  WI~ 

 Don't miss the largest outdoor breweriana show hosted by the North Star Chapter. Held at the Leinenkugel Brewery in conjunction with the Chippewa Falls Pure Water Days celebration. The show begins early so bring your own tables for a full day of fun. Free set up.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Dave Wendl, #6243 at: 651-731-9573 ~ brent@kastlerart.com	 Listing ID: 290
 Canstravaganza VI Sponsored by Rainier Chapter ~  	 WA, Spokane Valley - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 August  19, 2011 ~ August  20, 2012 ~ Hours: Fri: 6pm to 9pm, Sat: 8am to 2pm
 Held at: OXFORD SUITES HOTEL, 15015 E. INDIANA AVE - Spokane Valley,  WA~www.roomstays.com/hotel/605215

 First Rainier Chapter show in Spokane since 2004! Friday night chapter dinner and pub crawl. Trade show at hotel on Saturday. Alternate contact: NICK JOHNSON 509-467-0982 naejohnson@msn.com
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Carl Scheurman, #29503 at: 253-653-4499 ~ beercanner@aol.com


----------

